# Post One Favorite Prog Rock Song



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Just for the fun of it, post one favorite Prog Rock song.

Here is mine. It's not flashy, not too strange, in fact, it's kind of perfect in it's middle of the rock prog appeal, a bit like the band Novalis.

Eloy Mutiny (1975)






Your father told me I can stay,
but he mistrusts my unfamiliar ways..
He want's to use the things I've learnt,
six hundred years of knowledge sorely earned..
But if we.. 
can stay together, I don't mind 
The things he tells me
Of defending him in mutiny..
I don't care..
If you're there..
I don't care..

One the farms they've made a stand
against the hated iron hands, they're uniting..
They're backed by everyone in town
and I must ride to beat them down, how they're fighting..
But I understand their cause
to fight against the laws, they're right..
I promised to defend
your father to the end and fight..
The hatred's there in their eyes,
they'll break his might it's no surprise if they do it..
But I must take the other side
and somehow learn to stand and fight and come through it..

Though there's little chance
that I beat bow and lance, I must..
Our love drives me on
for you're the only one I can trust..


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2016)

Thinking Plague

Moonsongs


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

From so many possible choices.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

A 2 hour musical condensed to a 7 minute track!


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Sorry couldn't help it. One of the very best:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Dr Johnson said:


> From so many possible choices.


I have had this one of my cell phone or mp3 player on and off over the last 10 years or more.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

dogen said:


> Thinking Plague
> 
> Moonsongs


I am in love!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^
Yes, Moonsongs is very cool! I have both versions.

Here's a shorter composition that is a long time favorite. It's quite brilliant!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2016)

Xenakiboy said:


> I am in love!


It's what I fell in love with first...before the long term marriage.

(and I can see a touch of Henry Cow / Art Bears in their music.)


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

The GG to me sounds a little like the later Henry Cow/Slapp Happy collaborations, which came out in early 75, the GG being not sure what time in 74. I heard this GG song before but I never saw how similar it was in some ways to Henry Cow/Slapp Happy.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Here's a thread right in my wheelhouse.

There is no such thing as "one favorite prog song" for me. There are too many.

But no thread about favorite prog would be complete without at least one Italian band.

I'll start with one of the pretty universally agreed on greats, Banco. With musicianship easily as good as the better known British bands, one of the best vocalists in all of prog, and those great Italian melodies.

Here is "Io Sono Nato Libero". The entire thing is great, but from about 7:26 on is just killer!


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Could be a thousand songs but tonight I would choose Alifie from Robert Wyatt's Rock Bottom. It starts at 26:51.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

First love and Enduring Love...

One for the Vine by Genesis.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Michael Mantler - The insect god (Robert Wyatt is the singer)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A lot of great prog came/comes out of non-traditional countries. Such as Japan:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

or French Canada:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

norman bates said:


> Michael Mantler - The insect god (Robert Wyatt is the singer)


Great! Didn't know of this at all. Also reminds of quirky English detectives we have on the telly a lot over here.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Anyone feel up to the challenge? arf


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

No offense meant, and I used to have more respect for Zappa than I do now, but the Zappa contingent kind of reminds me of the Howard Stern groupies that used to crop up in unexpected places about 10 or 15 years ago. It seems like Zappa must have had some kind of Asperger's syndrome. His lyrics are really raving, lol.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Newish from Fripp et alia. Heard King Crimson do it live in 2014 with Tony Levin singing the other vocal part:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hard to pick just one (especially by King Crimson), but I went for this from the _Red_ album of 1974 because of the way the band relentlessly turns the screw (from 4:28 - 8:36) before they totally wig out. The last track on what was then the final album - what a great way to go.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> Hard to pick just one (especially by King Crimson), but I went for this from the _Red_ album of 1974 because of the way the band relentlessly turns the screw (from 4:28 - 8:36) before they totally wig out. The last track on what was then the final album - what a great way to go.


This and Fracture are my all time favourite KC pieces I think. The "screw turning" part makes you want to scream for it to stop; and then the tension release is totally ecstatic.

******* brilliant.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

My favorite piece by one of the best prog bands ever (IMO). Granted, this piece has a heavy jazz influence, but I think it can still be considered prog rock in broad terms. Mike Ratledge was such a great Hammond B3 player... such a shame that he just seemed to fall off the face of the Earth. And this piece shows what a talented composer he is. Of course, Elton Dean (RIP) and Robert Wyatt contribute greatly.

I had the great fortune to see these guys back up Jimi Hendrix in 1968. I was at the ripe old age of 14.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Glad I checked because I was mistaken. Where did I get the idea Wyatt also rests in peace? He just stopped making music and turned his attention wholly to politics.

So he may not have lost his hair but he might have lost his teeth


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Bluecrab said:


> My favorite piece by one of the best prog bands ever (IMO). Granted, this piece has a heavy jazz influence, but I think it can still be considered prog rock in broad terms. Mike Ratledge was such a great Hammond B3 player... such a shame that he just seemed to fall off the face of the Earth. And this piece shows what a talented composer he is. Of course, Elton Dean (RIP) and Robert Wyatt contribute greatly.
> 
> I had the great fortune to see these guys back up Jimi Hendrix in 1968. I was at the ripe old age of 14.


That whole album is really good, beginning to end.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Emerson, Lake, and Palmer: Lucky Man:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

I've got a soft spot for Focus:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

regenmusic said:


> It seems like Zappa must have had some kind of Asperger's syndrome. His lyrics are really raving, lol.


"Cop kill a creep. Pow, Pow, Pow!" Released two years before the Kent State shootings. I'd say Zappa knew what he was talking about.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

starthrower said:


> "Cop kill a creep. Pow, Pow, Pow!" Released two years before the Kent State shootings. I'd say Zappa knew what he was talking about.


His lyrics are are a combination of satirical criticism of society/history, serious topics, absurdism and occasionally fantasy-esque tales. I guess some people could get them mixed up or not understand when he's being serious or being silly, but it's part of what makes him so entertaining!


----------

